

Ask HN: How do you listen to your users? - cgulovsen

I&#x27;m just wondering how you&#x27;ve gone about getting feedback while developing a product. I work for a fairly large company and can&#x27;t directly communicate with our users. Sharing any experiences you&#x27;ve had and the methods you&#x27;ve used (either direct, or indirect, communication) is appreciated!
======
wowaname
The best form of communication is action. Do what your users request (assuming
it's sensible of course) and they'll notice and appreciate it.

